# bastide track bike



## kccomet (Oct 22, 2012)

looking to buy a bastide racer, any parts, advertisement or information on these bikes.... thanks


----------



## corbettclassics (Feb 15, 2013)

Bastide material is extremely rare.  Have you found anything yet?
What type of Bastide are you looking for?????  Track - Stayer????
I have a Stayer that I may be selling soon....
corbettclassics@me.com


----------



## superwizz66 (Aug 29, 2013)

*Bastide bike frame*

I need help on the year this bastide frame was made,what the value is on it also?


----------



## superwizz66 (Aug 29, 2013)

*Bastide bike frame*

Can anyone help me on the year & value of this bastide bicycle frame i came across cleaning out an old garage for someone?


----------



## kccomet (Aug 29, 2013)

1920s, do you have the fork. ive sent you a pm


----------



## superwizz66 (Sep 9, 2013)

It did not come with the forks.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Sep 9, 2013)

Nice frame.
What is the History of the maker?


----------

